# Where to buy Joy and Edison cubes??



## Tdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Topic up.
Some people say they are very good cubes.
Doesn't pop monkeydude1313 said about the cubes.
Tribox has no Joy Cube any more. 
:confused::confused::confused:


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

cubetalk on youtube. email him, or better yet, watch his videos about his store, and buy from him


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a joy.
I *NEED* another.
I dont like cubetalk, because of what I've heard from Junhyuk.

Monkeydude uhhh, he said that? Hmmm, he must have referred to the Edison.
Joy cubes are known for exploding.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 26, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I have a joy.
> I *NEED* another.
> I dont like cubetalk, because of what I've heard from Junhyuk.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Sep 26, 2009)

Wait for specialtyspeedcubes.com to restock on joy cubes and edisons


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 26, 2009)

If anyone wants it badly I'm willing to sell my not-so-used Joy Cube..got it off Tribox a while ago.

But I live in Malaysia so there's shipping though


----------



## Tdude (Sep 27, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> If anyone wants it badly I'm willing to sell my not-so-used Joy Cube..got it off Tribox a while ago.
> 
> But I live in Malaysia so there's shipping though



Good thing for me I live HK very near (in my opinion) vs U.S.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I dont like cubetalk, because of what I've heard from Junhyuk.



You can't judge somebody because of what somebody else says about them. There could be someone really nice, and I could say that they're a terrible person. That doesn't make them not nice.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry, you have a point, but i have other reasons too.

Cubetalk is just another one of those people looking for subscriptions, and hes neither fast nor experienced, and yet he wants to act like it.

Junhyuk is fast, and has experience.
I like Junhyuk, and i value his opinion over others.
I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 27, 2009)

acctually ive never bought from cubetalk, but he seems trustworthy.


----------



## Nukoca (Sep 27, 2009)

CL_Pepsi said:


> Wait for specialtyspeedcubes.com to restock on joy cubes and edisons



You're going to be waiting for a veeery long time.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 27, 2009)

Tdude said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone wants it badly I'm willing to sell my not-so-used Joy Cube..got it off Tribox a while ago.
> ...



So do you want it? PM me if you do  Or anyone else for that matter.

EDIT: Since you live in HK, I'd also gladly trade my Joy cube for a Type A V


----------



## XavierX1997 (Oct 3, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> If anyone wants it badly I'm willing to sell my not-so-used Joy Cube..got it off Tribox a while ago.
> 
> But I live in Malaysia so there's shipping though



Which part of Malaysia do u live in??And what is the payment method?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 3, 2009)

I live in Seri Kembangan, Selangor. Pretty near to KL. Well you can COD if you're near or cash deposit to my account..but my cube has been reserved by the thread starter. I was gonna trade a cube with him..still waiting for his response.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2009)

www.edicubes.com for edison. Extremely good service.
Edison's only downfall is that they are slow.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Oct 3, 2009)

www.edicubes.com , is very expensive , i mean 36$ for a 3x3?


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 3, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> www.edicubes.com , is very expensive , i mean 36$ for a 3x3?



its *free* 4-5 day shipping, and the more you buy the better the price


----------

